# 11-October-sunrise (updated, with photos added)



## LaFoto (Oct 11, 2006)

After a long pause (too long!) I put the rollerblades back on this morning and went on my usual tour. Here are some of the things I saw:

1.






2.





3.





4.





I even saw a few autumn colours, though there are not as many here as there are elsewhere in this world:

5.





6.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 11, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!  wonderful set of pics from your sunrise rollerblade... looks like it was a chilly morning!


----------



## megapaws (Oct 11, 2006)

you've got some really pretty colours going on there Corinna. I especially love the contrast between the leaves and the sky in the last capture.


----------



## pacereve (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh, you're going to make me get up early and go jogging so I can get photos like that.  What does sunrise smell like?...

Fabulous set of photos! Love them all!


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 11, 2006)

What a beautiful series. The composition of 2, 4 and 5 just blow me away. Well done1


----------



## doenoe (Oct 11, 2006)

great series Corinna


----------



## abraxas (Oct 11, 2006)

I like them all.

Where in Germany is Lower Saxony?  My map doesn't get too detailed.


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice series, I like the 4's moody atmosphere.


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice shots. I like #3.


----------



## tempra (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful Corinna - better than what we woke up to this morning, thunderstorms and torrential rain!

I especially like 2 & 4, it's just that early morning feeling that comes out of them - something that I don't see very often


----------



## Mohain (Oct 11, 2006)

A W S O M E series LaFoto :thumbup: It's so worth getting up in the morning. But it's so hard  I love them. Great series


----------



## Dan28607 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow! Very nice! I love 2 and 4!


----------



## pursuer (Oct 11, 2006)

Great series, number 2 and 4 are my favorites.

I like the contrast of the stark fence posts compared to the hazy background in the second shot and the tree in number four is very cool.


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the moodiness of number 4.  What brilliant colors in your tree and leaves shots!  Makes me wish we had season's out here...


----------



## anthrax16 (Oct 12, 2006)

i like the 4th shot...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah, thank you all for looking! :goodvibe:
Makes me happy to real all your comments.

It was a nice experience to be out there again yesterday morning. Today does not look quite as promising, though, it is fairly misty (more so than it was yesterday).

Hey, all those who think I had to get up extra early for these: sunrise is past 7:30h these days, so ... not quite the need to get up extra early. When I was out to take the photos of which one became my present avatar I had to be in the spot a good 2 hours earlier! 

But I missed a good many chances of capturing wildlife yesterday morning, since I only quickly let the Powershot slip into my pocket and left the 350D with the 70-300mm at home (it IS a bit dangerous for the camera to go rollerblading with me, though it has worked on several occasions before when the Powershot was in Norway_with_my_son ) - there were deer galore about, and so many cranes on that one field, and the cutest of red squirrels and and and, and I could not "reach" them, not even with the little zoom there is in the Powershot.

(C'mon folks, go check out Florian's Norway-submissions, he is getting quite disheartened with the little response he's getting).


----------



## ravikiran (Oct 12, 2006)

Hai LaFoto,
Another excellent series. Somehow of all I got stuck with the #4. As Alex said maybe it's because of the mood it creates.
And more don't make another long pause. Excercise make you fit and if possible more fit to take a lot many photos. And according to me SUNRISE is the most inspiring theme of all in photography.


----------



## ravikiran (Oct 12, 2006)

And LaFoto, is it a bird on the top of the tree branch on the right of #4.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 12, 2006)

number 3 for me

but I think we all need to see a shot of YOU roller Blading with your camera


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, Ravi, that is a bird, a crow, and it was cleaning itself, so unfortunately I only captured it with its head somewhere in its feathers... I WANTED the whole bird to show, but ... it does not. Hmph. 
But on the other hand I didn't want to stop and stay in my locations for too long since those tours on rollerblades are supposed to be EXERCISE . 

And well, Sabine once took a photo of me rollerblading, Andy, and posted it here somewhere, I guess, but not me WITH the camera in hands. Such photo still does not exist.


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 12, 2006)

Great series Corinna.. I like number 3,4 and 5 the best!!! Really well done here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncanp (Oct 12, 2006)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 12, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> [...] But I missed a good many chances of capturing wildlife yesterday morning, since I only quickly let the Powershot slip into my pocket and left the 350D with the 70-300mm at home [...]



Maybe you should consider one of those superzooms, LaFoto?


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 12, 2006)

beautful photos Corinna!


----------



## chris82 (Oct 12, 2006)

Lafoto that first one is absolutly beautiful,Its like a photo you would see on a postcard.You dont post many pics but every pic you do post is speacial!Thats my oppinion anyway.


----------



## inneist (Oct 12, 2006)

Very misty atmosphere. yeah, it's morning. Nice work LaFoto.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice Corina. My time of day to be out. BTW on the 11th my wife and I celebrated our 15th anniversary, woohoo!

Eric


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 12, 2006)

very nice indeed. I especially like the second one. I cant put my finger on why though


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2006)

It is now 7:34 a.m. or so where I am and there is no nice sunrise to be expected this morning, so it is no use going out trying to capture anything but maybe I am lucky tomorrow morning - I plan to go for a WALK for a change (might be quieter than the sound of the blades on the asphalt, who knows?) and will carry the 350D with the 70-300mm lens --- I might get the odd bird or deer then, who knows? Would you like to see pics of my "missed chances" from Wednesday morning?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2006)

abraxas said:
			
		

> ...Where in Germany is Lower Saxony? My map doesn't get too detailed.


 
Oh, just now this so far still unanswered question is coming back to my mind. Lower Saxony is one of the 16 lands (provinces) of Germany, and it is the part in red on this map here:







If you draw an imaginary line from Hamburg to Bremen, we live exactly halfway between the two on that line. Come to have a look in May of 2008. (See signature link for more details).


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2006)

Well then, even if no one said they were interested in seeing my "missed chances" (for lack of the 350D with the 300mm lens on me), I will show them, all the same :greenpbl: ... you can't help it, anyway 






A huge flock of (unidentified) birds feeding on a ploughed field





Quite many cranes, hardly to be seen, but they were there ... and soon flew away, anyway. Wild birds don't like me around :cry:





Yes, if you look very, very closely you can see deer! One ... there were many more to be seen while I was rolling past all those fields, but I tried (in vain) to capture this one.


----------



## John E. (Oct 14, 2006)

Wonderful series, enjoyed all but I really like the way you captured the trees in 4 and 5


----------

